# LEL - view from Malton control <some pics, slowly loading ... >



## matticus (17 Aug 2022)




----------



## matticus (17 Aug 2022)

There are a lot of interesting details to this next bike. The owner did not deserve to DNF (in terms of attention to detail!):





Helpful notice:


----------



## matticus (17 Aug 2022)

Marshall showing how the nights weren't *quite* as warm as the days:




Dawn on the final day (a volunteer's bike, sports hall-cum-dorm in the distance):


----------

